# In Phoenix tomorrow ...



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I will drive down the chandler and I’ll look for a Waymo car in action.
If anyone wants footage please let it be known .
Also what angles other than the safety driver should I look out for .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> If anyone wants footage please let it be known .
> Also what angles other than the safety driver should I look out for .


Avoid any angles that involve the car rolling on top of you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

oh please make some vids &#128512;

its likely you wont see any on the road though


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I took a self driving Lyft car in Vegas. It has to be manned to go on casino property (insurance reasons). Once the car hit the strip it drove by itself. The attendant who was behind the wheel "asked if I had any questions" I said "what happens if that building started to fall down towards us? Would it see the building falling? (the stratosphere) the attendant said good question! That was the end of our conversation. It was a BMW waymo I believe. I'm sure what they are paying drivers, we got nothing to worry about for a long long time.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> I took a self driving Lyft car in Vegas. It has to be manned to go on casino property (insurance reasons). Once the car hit the strip it drove by itself. The attendant who was behind the wheel "asked if I had any questions" I said "what happens if that building started to fall down towards us? Would it see the building falling? (the stratosphere) the attendant said good question! That was the end of our conversation. It was a BMW waymo I believe. I'm sure what they are paying drivers, we got nothing to worry about for a long long time.


lets see the cell phone video you took


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Avoid any angles that involve the car rolling on top of you.


MIGHT BE WORTH $$



uberdriverfornow said:


> oh please make some vids &#128512;
> 
> its likely you wont see any on the road though


Someone should be Following these things 24/7.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lets see the cell phone video you took


Who said I took a video?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Who said I took a video?


No video??


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Saw only one vehicle with a man in the driver seat .
I thought I’d see the cars flooding the city .
Very easy place to drive around . Nice weather , low traffic, wide streets. A monkey could drive there .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> A monkey could drive there .


Don't give Uber any ideas!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> Who said I took a video?


i would expect anyone that is a member of this site to make a video recording if they ever got in a supposed SDC

no video = didn't happen


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i would expect anyone that is a member of this site to make a video recording if they ever got in a supposed SDC
> 
> no video = didn't happen


No video but your wrong.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Walk in front of it and set back SDC public acceptance a few years.



Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Saw only one vehicle with a man in the driver seat .
> I thought I'd see the cars flooding the city .
> Very easy place to drive around . Nice weather , low traffic, wide streets. A monkey could drive there .


Tell that to Elaine Herzberg.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> No video but your wrong.
> 
> View attachment 379648


no video = didn't happen


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no video = didn't happen


You would make a very bad lawyer. Ignoring you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> You would make a very bad lawyer. Ignoring you.


This isn't court. All we've been asking to see is an uncut video of a real live SDC doing it's thing.

Did they tell you couldn't record the ride?


----------

